# Pigeon shows in California this year



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

There will be a pigeon show in Watsonville CA at the fairgrounds Oct. 11-12
for those who are interested in seeing a large variety of fancy pigeons from all over the west coast. Showroon opens at 9 AM Friday, and most birds will be cooped in the afternoon. The show continues Saturday, and judging will be completed by the afternoon. General public is invited, with no admission charge.

There will be another pigeon show held in Fresno at the fairgrounds Oct. 31-Nov. 1, same general rules as Watsonville.

One of the largest pigeon shows in North America, the annual Pageant of Pigeons, will take place at the Orange Show Fairgrounds in San Bernardino, CA, Nov. 20 through 22. An average of 4,000 or more birds of more than 100 breeds will be on display, and there is a large for-sale section for those who wish to purchase fancy pigeons. Thursday and friday hours are from 9AM until 6PM, and Saturday from 8AM until all judging is completed, usually around 3PM. The Orange Show has a parking fee of $5.00 for each day.

For San Diego residents, the first Saturday in Dec. finds the "Fiesta of Pigeons", a small show with normally about 500 entries.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting about these shows!

Terry


----------



## Jastreb (Nov 13, 2007)

risingstarfans said:


> There will be a pigeon show in Watsonville CA at the fairgrounds Oct. 11-12
> for those who are interested in seeing a large variety of fancy pigeons from all over the west coast. Showroon opens at 9 AM Friday, and most birds will be cooped in the afternoon. The show continues Saturday, and judging will be completed by the afternoon. General public is invited, with no admission charge.


What is the best day to come?


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Definately Saturday. best in mid morning, all the judging takes place then.


----------



## Jastreb (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi,

You say Friday, but Friday is the 10th?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Jastreb, The birds cooped on friday Oct10*GEORGE


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Details on Watsonville show*



Jastreb said:


> Hi,
> 
> You say Friday, but Friday is the 10th?


Birds may be cooped all day Friday. Us exhibitors usually get there Friday evening. The actual show and judging begins about 10 AM Saturday.

We generally close the show Sunday about noon.


----------

